# All Maryland Reptile Show Saturday 09Sep17



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi All

I will be vending this Saturday at the All MD Reptile Show.

All Maryland Reptile Show

I will have lots available including:

Captive bred F1 Lygodactylus conrauii (Dwarf gecko) 2-4 months; some half grown!

Proven Trio of Isla Popa pumilio
Proven trio of Azureus 
Adult sexable Azureus
Adult sexable Patricia
Near adult sexable Robertus
Sub-adult sexable Giant Orange
Proven pair of Costa Rican Green and Black auratus


and lots of juveniles

Lorenzo
Azureus
Patricia
Robertus
Varadero
green imitators
luecamelas
Costa Rican Green and Black auratus 
Reticulated auratus
orange teribillis
mint teribillis
green legged bicolor
red galactonotus (only 2)


In addition, lots of fruit flies (5 types), springtails, woodlice, moss, magnolia leaves and plants.

Hope to see you all there!
PM here or email to [email protected] (preferred) if you have any questions.
Thanks,
Randy


----------

